# The topic, wich I enjoy



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Of course, this the war in Iraq and how we can get out of there. We are bogged there for many years to come. Our Prez made a blunder when he started it and there is no solution for him ahead. Republican Party is going to be roasted by critics. Halelooya corner will not help ihim. Who will? He is asking to sacrifice, but we all know he had cold feet, when he was younger and involved with National Guards.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah, yes.... another Monday morning and a new anti-Bush progadanda piece from Seven. Jeez, Seven, you are starting to sound like Tokyo Rose. I gotta admit, though, your posts almost always bring a smile to my face in light of the ridiculous accusations you level at the president. (e.g. Bush is an idiot. Bush is inept. Bush is a coward..... blah, blah, blah)

:-?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The year was 1987, Seven was driving VW Beetle through the desert near Roswell, New Mexico, unexpectedly out of the sky came an alien space craft. They scooped up Seven and his VW and proceded to the planet of Hookie Bookie where they performed tests on him. After completing all of their tests they decided to release him and his VW back to earth replacing him back in the exact spot where he was captured.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Ah, yes.... another Monday morning and a new anti-Bush progadanda piece from Seven. Jeez, Seven, you are starting to sound like Tokyo Rose. I gotta admit, though, your posts almost always bring a smile to my face in light of the ridiculous accusations you level at the president. (e.g. Bush is an idiot. Bush is inept. Bush is a coward..... blah, blah, blah)
> 
> :-?


I like it, because I was smiling, when I posted it. Do you like Bush? I did not vote for him. Nevertheless I want us to win or get out of this Iraq mess and Bush irritates me with his ineptitude. This war is initiated and run by civilians and our Prez does not fit his position.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

:-?[/quote]
I like it, because I was smiling, when I posted it. Do you like Bush? I did not vote for him. Nevertheless I want us to win or get out of this Iraq mess and Bush irritates me with his ineptitude. This war is initiated and run by civilians and our Prez does not fit his position.[/quote]

Well we can agree on one thing, Seven. I would like for us to be able to win and get out of Iraq too. I would add that Iraq certainly has not been a pretty sitution by any means, but war rarely is. In answer to your question as to if I like George Bush, the answer is yes. I admire a president who is not afraid to act on his convictions instead of raising his finger into the wind to find out what the "popular" consensus might be. If that were the case, we would still be debating the merits of going to war in Afghanistan.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

At least we would be debating about the correct country.

Politics at the national level in the US has taken a wierd turn and one I somewhat new was comming. The far far left will screw things up if they want to save the illegal alliens and say they should be allowed to stay.
The far right and current administration will and is screwing up by not doing a darn thing and why? Cheap labor, illegal labor what have you, some one is benefitting from it. The only benefit that I think we will see from this pres is that in 08 it will be someone not as farrr right. Now some republicans are even mad about the illegals. As of right now I think 08 is up for grabs, who ever wants to represent working class people will win.

The number of US living in poverty has just increased for the fourth year in a row! With the economy facing a scary future the next couple of months Bush's numbers will hit a new low. And no I'm not happy to see it I want growth and everybody to be successful in the US, but I didn't vote for the boob!

TC


----------

